
Ask HN: Self hosted RSS “cache” server/application? - AnonC
I see that self hosted RSS aggregators usually provide a web browser interface for all the subscribed feeds. What I&#x27;m looking for is a self hosted option where I can use my <i>feed reader application</i> with it...so I have the flexibility to look at all sources or specific sources and individually handle read status, starring, etc., the flexibility to read things when offline after syncing with the server.<p>I want the feed reader interface to be as if it&#x27;s subscribed directly to the respective feeds (though it would be subscribed to feeds on this self hosted service).<p>Is there anything like this? It sounds more like an RSS Caching service than a feed aggregator.
======
alexmingoia
You’re looking for
[https://indieweb.org/microsub](https://indieweb.org/microsub) which is a
developing standard for this, along with an open source server like Aperture
(see:
[https://indieweb.org/microsub#Servers](https://indieweb.org/microsub#Servers))

~~~
ijustwanttovote
>
> [https://indieweb.org/microsub#Servers](https://indieweb.org/microsub#Servers)

Thanks going to check this out

------
christian008
Something like Miniflux? [https://miniflux.app](https://miniflux.app)

~~~
ijustwanttovote
thanks for the recommendation

